# Has anyone heard of from Ontario, Canda?



## Sarahdee (Apr 5, 2012)

I have been searching for a good breeder in my area and have found the HFC website. I have looked at the pedigree of their dogs and they look good to me but I don't know much about it. I contacted them and they sent me a contract to look at and I don't see any red flags but again I'm not an expert in this area. I asked some questions and got some answers but they didn't answer as thoroughly as I would have liked. I was wondering two things. Has anyone on this forum bought a puppy from them and is it normal for a breeder to be vague in their answers until you give them a full commitment?


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I think it is bad for a breeder not to answer your questions until you send a check, that in itself would bother me, you should look for a breeder that is willing to answer those very important questions that are part of the process, they should also want to know their pup is going to a suitable home, why they wouldn't talk to you is just weird.

No, I haven't heard of them but maybe someone else has?

Kara


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Their website says they do CERF and check patellas. The rest of their testing is vague.


----------



## Sarahdee (Apr 5, 2012)

Thumper said:


> I think it is bad for a breeder not to answer your questions until you send a check, that in itself would bother me, you should look for a breeder that is willing to answer those very important questions that are part of the process, they should also want to know their pup is going to a suitable home, why they wouldn't talk to you is just weird.
> 
> No, I haven't heard of them but maybe someone else has?
> 
> Kara


That's how i felt. She sent me the buying contract right away but didn't answer my questions about socializing or testing. It says on the website that they test the dogs eyes and their patellas for luxation which is good but then it says "In addition we do additional health tests which may include BAER- hearing, cardiac, and liver function." I don't like the MAY INCLUDE in that sentence.
Maybe i should start looking somewhere else. Finding a good breeder is breeder is turning out to be harder then i thought. This breeder looked so promising. Maybe i should call her directly.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I would want someone that if I had a question, or problem, or issue after the puppy was home with me, that I could reach out to this breeder and they would answer me back.

IDK, I tend to give people the benefit of the doubt, maybe she was just very busy or had a headache or something and glazed over your email without really reading it, you could try to send another email to see if she responds.

Kara


----------



## Sarahdee (Apr 5, 2012)

Thumper said:


> I would want someone that if I had a question, or problem, or issue after the puppy was home with me, that I could reach out to this breeder and they would answer me back.
> 
> IDK, I tend to give people the benefit of the doubt, maybe she was just very busy or had a headache or something and glazed over your email without really reading it, you could try to send another email to see if she responds.
> 
> Kara


You are right. I'm going to give it some time and then email her again.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

She's probably a pretty good breeder. From what I've heard it's not super easy to become a member of Havanese Fanciers. Not everyone comes across great in the written medium. You may want to phone her as it might give you a much better sense of the breeder than what you are getting via email. In the end, you have to feel comfortable with the breeder you choose.


----------



## Sarahdee (Apr 5, 2012)

misstray said:


> She's probably a pretty good breeder. From what I've heard it's not super easy to become a member of Havanese Fanciers. Not everyone comes across great in the written medium. You may want to phone her as it might give you a much better sense of the breeder than what you are getting via email. In the end, you have to feel comfortable with the breeder you choose.


Thanks! I didn't know that about the Havanese Fanciers. I think I will give her some time and give her a call.


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

you might want to arrange a visit if you are close. There is a lot you can learn in a "face to face" encounter you can't learn over an email. Also, you would get to meet the parents and see where the puppies are raised. You should also get references from the breeder from other dog owners.


----------



## Sarahdee (Apr 5, 2012)

So it seems as though I just got impatient because the breeder returned my email and answered all of my questions. She seems very nice! She has a new litter of puppies in her home so she doesn't want visitors until 3.5 weeks from now. That makes total sense to me. That explains why her email was brief at first because of the puppies.
She does all of the testing that she said on her website. This is very exciting to me. I may have found my breeder!!! I can't wait to visit and meet her dogs.!


----------

